# Wood Lathe Steady.



## John. B (15 Nov 2008)

My design this time.
Two pieces of 18mm ply glued together for sturdiness, some scrap hardwood (sapele in this case) a couple of squares
of MDF for the bottom slides routed to fit the lathe bed(I have a Tyme Avon)
Two coach bolts inset in the MDF under the glued rear wood block. The three arms are made from a section
of 15mm square steel from B&Q drilled and filed. The wheels are from the remains of a B&D powerfile that was scrapped.


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Nov 2008)

Sounds like a lot of drilling and filing to make the roller arms!


----------



## John. B (15 Nov 2008)

Not really chris,
most of the metal is removed with a small angle grinder.The remaining filing that's left to do is just rounding off the slot ends and the marks left by the grinder.
John


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Nov 2008)

John,
Well done. I was advocating use of an angle grinder for something in another thread but it didn't occur to me that it might be used in this case - duh! (homer)


----------



## Woodmagnet (15 Nov 2008)

Very nice John. =D>


----------



## OPJ (16 Nov 2008)

Looks like a very good idea to me.


----------

